# DirecTV 'secret' PREFERRED XTRA Channels. NOT on DirecTV website.



## ZQRZY (Oct 7, 2017)

DirecTV PREFERRED XTRA Channels as of Oct 2017

The “PREFERRED XTRA” is the perfect DirecTV package for those who have a low to moderate interest in sports. You DO get 2 ESPN channels, a baseball channel, hockey channel, and a couple of others. As far as I can tell, it is NFL Free! (Except for certain ESPN games.)

I asked DirecTV why this package is NOT on their website, I was told it is because they are “pushing” sports. As an AT&T shareholder, I think this is a huge mistake. Why not offer packages for BOTH sports fans, and non-sports fans.

As of Oct 2017, this package, nor the list below is on the DirecTV website. You may need to speak to someone in “Customer Loyalty”. They are very familiar with his package. I had it going on my DirecTV system within 3 minutes of initiating my phone call. After I switched to the PREFERRED XTRA package I could then see all the PREFERRED XTRA channels on the DirecTV website after I signed into my account. Prior to switching, this great package did not exist as an option.

265 A&E
254 AMC HD
324 America's Auction Network
287 American Heroes Channel
282 Animal Planet HD
401 Aqui
2095 Arirang TV
381 ASPiRE HD
500 AUDIENCE Network HD
334 AUDIENCE Network HD
239 AUDIENCE Network HD
101 AUDIENCE Network HD
387 AWE A Wealth of Entertainment
340 AXS TV HD
293 BabyFirst TV
264 BBC America HD
346 BBC World News HD
329 BET HD
353 Bloomberg Television HD
298 Boomerang
237 Bravo HD
374 BYU TV
350 C-SPAN
351 C-SPAN 2
296 Cartoon Network (East) HD
297 Cartoon Network (West)
2053 CCTV News
2119 CCTV News
223 Celebrity Shopping TV
95 Celebrity Shopping TV
330 Centric
257 Chiller
376 Christian Television Network
308 Cloo
355 CNBC HD
357 CNBC World
202 CNN HD
249 Comedy Central HD
382 Comedy TV HD
232 Cooking Channel HD
327 Country Music Television (CMT) HD
369 Daystar
286 Destination America HD
103 DIRECTV Cinema 3D HD
125 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
200 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
201 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
100 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
278 Discovery Channel HD
294 Discovery Family Channel
261 Discovery Life
290 Disney Channel (East) HD
291 Disney Channel (West)
289 Disney Junior HD
292 Disney XD HD
230 DIY Network HD
104 DTV4K HD
236 E! Entertainment Television HD
341 El Rey
448 Enlace Christian Television
209 ESPN 2 HD
206 ESPN HD
370 Eternal World Television Network (EWTN)
316 EVINE
231 Food Network HD
359 FOX Business Network HD
360 FOX News Channel HD
219 Fox Sports 1 HD
348 Free Speech TV
311 Freeform HD
339 Fuse HD
342 Fusion HD
248 FX HD
258 FX Movie Channel
259 FXX HD
266 FYI HD
404 Galavision HD
228 GEM Shopping Network
365 GOD TV
363 Golden Eagle Broadcasting
326 Great American Country
233 GSN HD
312 Hallmark Channel HD
565 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD
204 Headline News HD
269 History Channel, The HD
229 Home & Garden Television (HGTV) HD
240 Home Shopping Network (HSN)
368 Hope Channel
380 Impact
333 Independent Film Channel (IFC) HD
364 Inspiration Network
285 Investigation Discovery HD
305 ION Television East HD
306 ION Television West
313 Jewelry Television
388 Jewish Broadcasting Center
366 Jewish Life Television
383 Justice Central HD
280 Learning Channel, The (TLC) HD
252 Lifetime HD
375 Link TV
226 Liquidation Channel
253 LMN HD
272 Logo
203 Look Network
78 Look Network
214 Mav TV
85 Mercury Media
222 Mercury Media
356 MSNBC HD
336 MTV Classic
331 MTV HD
332 MTV2 HD
352 NASA TV
283 Nat Geo WILD HD
276 National Geographic HD
410 NBC Universo HD
301 Nick Jr. HD
299 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (East) HD
300 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (West)
302 Nicktoons Network
378 NRB Network
347 OAN One America News
447 ONCE
279 Oprah Winfrey Network (OWN) HD
274 Ovation HD
251 Oxygen HD
273 Pop
604 Pursuit TV
275 QVC HD
317 QVC HD
315 QVC Plus
238 ReelzChannel HD
384 Revolt HD
345 RFD TV
284 Science Channel, The HD
344 SonLife Network
241 Spike TV HD
295 Sprout
557 SundanceTV HD
244 Syfy HD
247 TBS Superstation HD
377 TCT Network
303 TeenNick
371 The Hillsong Channel
245 TNT HD
277 Travel Channel HD
372 Trinity Broadcasting Network (TBN)
246 TruTV HD
256 Turner Classic Movies HD
304 TV Land HD
328 TV One
408 UniMas HD
402 Univision HD
338 UP
379 UplifTV
242 USA Network HD
281 Velocity HD
335 VH1 HD
271 Viceland HD
260 WE tv HD
362 Weather Channel, The HD
361 WeatherNation HD
307 WGN America HD
373 Word Network
367 World Harvest Televisio


Thanks to cpalmer2k for starting this list.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That list is missing several changes that have happened since cpalmer2k posted it in another thread back in March. Like NBCSN being added to it to bring it on par with ESPN and FS1 package wise, and some other additions, rebrands and removals.


----------



## ZQRZY (Oct 7, 2017)

KyL416 said:


> That list is missing several changes that have happened since cpalmer2k posted it in another thread back in March.


Thanks KyL416,

I have the list in a TextEdit file. If I learn of any corrections or additions I will re-post an updated / more accurate list.
It's just shocking that DirecTV keeps this a secret.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not actually. Many of the other sports channels like NFL Network and BTN have penetration clauses, if too many people switch to it, some of those channels would have to be added to the package too. So CSRs are instructed to only mention this package in specific instances like someone complaining about the RSN fee and the offer to switch to Entertainment isn't enough for them. But if you already know about it you can ask for it by name.

If I have time later I'll get an updated list.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I'll try to update my original post tomorrow. I do know they've added ESPNU, ESPNNews, as well as NFL Network. The package is a great value, it saves us almost $30 a month

Edit: Here is the official DirecTV lineup link. It is outdated, but a starting point

www.directv.com/DTVAPP/compare/printablePackageChannels.jsp?packageId=1400004&skuId=P000103252&noPrint=true


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Not all of those channels are actually part of the package. They frequently open up additional channels in free preview mode for random customers. There's no rhyme or reason why people are chosen or what channels they're given, it's probably a combo of accounts being in good standing, viewing data collection and/or what you entered as your viewing interests in your online profile.


That link is the one with a bunch of errors that is missing many channels that are part of the package like FX and HLN, and includes channels that are not part of the package like FM, Olympic Channel and VMe (which became ad supported earlier this year and is no longer a P/I channel)

EDIT: Here's the current list, edited to remove some duplicate mirrors for channels like Audience and the infomercial channels
265 A&E HD
254 AMC HD
324 America's Auction Network
287 American Heroes Channel HD
282 Animal Planet HD
2095 Arirang TV
381 ASPiRE HD
239 AUDIENCE Network HD
387 A Wealth of Entertainment HD
340 AXS TV HD
293 BabyFirst TV
264 BBC America HD
346 BBC World News HD
318 Beauty iQ
329 BET HD
330 BET Her
353 Bloomberg Television HD
298 Boomerang
237 Bravo HD
374 BYU TV
350 C-SPAN
351 C-SPAN 2
296 Cartoon Network (East) HD
297 Cartoon Network (West)
2053 CGTN
2119 CGTN
223 Celebrity Shopping TV
257 Chiller
376 Christian Television Network
355 CNBC HD
357 CNBC World
202 CNN HD
249 Comedy Central HD
382 Comedy TV HD
232 Cooking Channel HD
327 Country Music Television (CMT) HD
369 Daystar
286 Destination America HD
103 DIRECTV Cinema 3D HD
125 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room HD
278 Discovery Channel HD
294 Discovery Family Channel HD
261 Discovery Life
290 Disney Channel (East) HD
291 Disney Channel (West)
289 Disney Junior HD
292 Disney XD HD
230 DIY Network HD
104 DTV4K HD
236 E! Entertainment Television HD
341 El Rey HD
448 Enlace Christian Television
209 ESPN 2 HD
206 ESPN HD
370 Eternal World Television Network (EWTN)
316 EVINE
323 Family Entertainment Television
231 Food Network HD
359 FOX Business Network HD
360 FOX News Channel HD
219 Fox Sports 1 HD
348 Free Speech TV
311 Freeform HD
339 Fuse HD
342 Fusion HD
248 FX HD
258 FX Movie Channel HD
259 FXX HD
266 FYI HD
404 Galavision HD
228 GEM Shopping Network
365 GOD TV
363 Golden Eagle Broadcasting
326 Great American Country
233 GSN HD
312 Hallmark Channel HD
565 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD
229 HGTV HD
269 History HD
461 HITN TV
204 HLN HD
240 HSN
368 Hope Channel
333 IFC HD
380 Impact
2068 INCTV
364 Inspiration Network
285 Investigation Discovery HD
305 ION Television East HD
306 ION Television West
388 JBS
313 Jewelry Television
366 Jewish Life Television
383 Justice Central HD
252 Lifetime HD
253 Lifetime Movies HD
375 Link TV
272 Logo
214 Mav TV
2183 MHz Worldview
356 MSNBC HD
336 MTV Classic
331 MTV HD
332 MTV2 HD
352 NASA TV
283 Nat Geo WILD HD
276 National Geographic HD
220 NBCSN HD
349 NewsMax
301 Nick Jr. HD
299 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (East) HD
300 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (West)
302 Nicktoons Network
378 NRB Network
447 ONCE
347 One America News Network HD
279 Oprah Winfrey Network (OWN) HD
274 Ovation HD
251 Oxygen HD
273 Pop
604 Pursuit Channel HD
275 QVC HD
315 QVC2
238 ReelzChannel HD
384 Revolt HD
345 RFD TV HD
321 Russia Today TV
284 Science Channel, The HD
226 Shop LC
344 SonLife Network
241 Spike TV HD
557 SundanceTV HD
244 Syfy HD
247 TBS Superstation HD
377 TCT Network
303 TeenNick
371 The Hillsong Channel
280 TLC HD
245 TNT HD
277 Travel Channel HD
372 Trinity Broadcasting Network (TBN)
246 TruTV HD
256 Turner Classic Movies HD
304 TV Land HD
328 TV One
408 UniMas HD
295 Universal Kids HD
410 Universo HD
402 Univision HD
338 UP
379 UplifTV
242 USA Network HD
281 Velocity HD
335 VH1 HD
271 Viceland HD
260 WE tv HD
362 Weather Channel, The HD
361 WeatherNation HD
307 WGN America HD
373 Word Network
367 World Harvest Television


----------



## ZQRZY (Oct 7, 2017)

cpalmer2k said:


> I'll try to update my original post tomorrow. I do know they've added ESPNU, ESPNNews, as well as NFL Network.


NOT having the NFL Network is what drives many people to the PREFERRED XTRA package. The link that you sent me looks pretty good. It must be reasonably up-to-date because it contains the recently added OAN channel (347). Happily, I cannot find the NFL Network on the PREFERRED XTRA Channel list on the DirecTV website, or on my DirecTV Tivo unit.

Searching for "NFL" in my TiVo only results in games televised by local terrestrial channels.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ZQRZY said:


> The link that you sent me looks pretty good.


It's not, read my reply. The DirecTV.com listing is full of errors.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Not sure the rationale or reasoning but as I said I get NFL, ESPNU and ESPN News with the package too. I thought it was some sort of preview but it has been on since August 1. My billing statement just says preferred xtra with no strange add ons or anything.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

cpalmer2k said:


> Not sure the rationale or reasoning but as I said I get NFL, ESPNU and ESPN News with the package too. I thought it was some sort of preview but it has been on since August 1. My billing statement just says preferred xtra with no strange add ons or anything.


I double checked my mother's lineup for Preferred Xtra yesterday and also talked with my friend that works in loyalty and he explained it as such:

If you are receiving channels that are known not to be in a base package then the billing system has added them onto your account as "complimentary" services. He said 95% of the time once the "complimentary" services have been added they stay with you until you either make a change to your programming (i.e. remove or add Starz) or upgrade to a base package with those channels (i.e. switch to Xtra). He said if you are receiving any sports channels outside of ESPN, ESPN2, Fox Sports 1 and NBC Sports in Preferred Xtra then the system has added them as "complimentary" services.

Like in the case of my mother she panicked and thought an agent changed her from Preferred Xtra to Ultimate because she was getting both Big Ten Network and Sportsman Channel since Friday. I looked at her online account today and found she was still in Preferred Xtra but found under recent activity:

*Date* *Access Card* *Description* *Price* *Tax*
10/06/2017 XXXXXXXX**** SPORTSMAN Channel - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/05/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Big Ten Network HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/05/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Big Ten Network - Charge $0.00 $0.00

Recent Activity was the only place I saw these changes on D* website. My friend confirmed these are "complimentary" services and won't appear anywhere even on the bill only under "Recent Activity" will you see these and only on the date they were added. He told me it was even possible for someone in Select & Entertainment to end up with the majority of the sports channels including their RSNs as "complimentary" services.

Again the addition of "complimentary" services is completely random but he said usually customers in good standing that tends to stick with their base package will see these services being added.

He said no CSRs (even loyalty and supervisors) have the ability to remove them on their own, add other channels as a "complimentary" service, re-add the "complimentary" services if the system removes them at random or if you change your programming resulting in one or more of the "complimentary" services being removed.

My aunt actually had NFL Network, ESPN News, Golf Channel, TV One, Lifetime Movie Network, Chiller, El Ray, Universal Kids & Fox Sports Ohio added to her Select package as complimentary services until last Monday when she switched to Preferred Xtra then she lost all of the free sports channels.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I checked Recent Activity and see some new listings like that for Fox Sports Southeast, Sportsman Channel & Big Ten Network this month. I guess the ESPN's, etc would have shown up earlier in Recent and are now gone.

It looks like I'm getting everything I use to get as far as sports channels go now except for the MLB Network & SEC Network.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Fascinating. I switched to Preferred XTRA a few months ago as I have zero (or even below that) interest in sports. Yet I look at Recent Activity and I also see NESN and Big Ten added just a few of days ago. Not that I care one whit.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cpalmer2k said:


> I checked Recent Activity and see some new listings like that for Fox Sports Southeast, Sportsman Channel & Big Ten Network this month. I guess the ESPN's, etc would have shown up earlier in Recent and are now gone.
> 
> It looks like I'm getting everything I use to get as far as sports channels go now except for the MLB Network & SEC Network.


You are missing 217, 218, 221 and 618 channels from the Preferred package.
That is Tennis on 217, Golf on 218, Car Racing, etc on 221 and more Racing on 618.
I watch all of those channels and my son watches the 217 Tennis and that is why I can not switch. I still do not think we should have to pay an RSN fee.


----------



## wxman (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure about this, but I am on Preferred Xtra and this morning QVC2 is no longer available to me. Not a big deal, but it used to be part of it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> You are missing 217, 218, 221 and 618 channels from the Preferred package.
> That is Tennis on 217, Golf on 218, Car Racing, etc on 221 and more Racing on 618.
> I watch all of those channels and my son watches the 217 Tennis and that is why I can not switch. I still do not think we should have to pay an RSN fee.


If they didn't have an RSN fee then they would just have different base prices for different areas and it'd be included in the base price for your area. That is how it used to be, before some areas started to have drastically higher RSN fees than others, that's when they broke it out.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> If they didn't have an RSN fee then they would just have different base prices for different areas and it'd be included in the base price for your area. That is how it used to be, before some areas started to have drastically higher RSN fees than others, that's when they broke it out.


I am aware of that. I just am a firm believer that if something is listed separate I should have the option to remove it if I do not want it. Changing to the new package does away with channels that have nothing to do with the RSN fee.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I am aware of that. I just am a firm believer that if something is listed separate I should have the option to remove it if I do not want it. Changing to the new package does away with channels that have nothing to do with the RSN fee.


I wish that was true for taxes...


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

What is the cost of this package and will I still get my local channels?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

reubenray said:


> What is the cost of this package and will I still get my local channels?


From what I have read it is $5 less than the Xtra package plus it drops the RSN fee from your bill. Both of these then also reduce your Sales Tax a little bit.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I currently have the Choice plan for $79 plus the RSN fee of $5.83 which I do not watch at all. The Choice plan does not have some of my wife's favorite channels such as Destination HD and Hallmark Mysteries. I read on another thread that the cost of this package is $85 so it will be a few dollars cheaper. Having the Hallmark Mysteries at this time of the year is a plus for my wife being she loves all of the Christmas shows.

But I need to make sure I will still get my local channels.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

reubenray said:


> I currently have the Choice plan for $79 plus the RSN fee of $5.83 which I do not watch at all. The Choice plan does not have some of my wife's favorite channels such as Destination HD and Hallmark Mysteries. I read on another thread that the cost of this package is $85 so it will be a few dollars cheaper. Having the Hallmark Mysteries at this time of the year is a plus for my wife being she loves all of the Christmas shows.
> 
> But I need to make sure I will still get my local channels.


Yes you will keep local channels with Preferred Xtra cost wise going to the Preferred Xtra would only cost you an extra $0.17/month than what you pay for Choice + RSN fee.

Here is a quick breakdown of Choice vs Preferred Xtra:

*- Includes local channels
- Gain from HD Extra Pack: Hallmark Movies & Mysteries
- Gain from Ultimate: Chiller, Boomerang & El Rey
- Gain from Xtra: American Heroes Channel, Aspire, BBC World News, BET Her, Destination America, Discovery Family, Discovery Life, GAC, Lifetime Movies, Logo, MTV Classic, Nat Geo Wild, Ovation, Oxygen, Revolt, Universal Kids (formally Sprout)
- The only sports channels you will get are: ESPN, ESPN 2, Fox Sports 1 and NBC Sports Network 
- You will not lose any non-Sports channels you currently have in Choice by upgrading to Preferred Xtra
- Adds more SonicTap music channels

See this post for a complete list of all national channels included with Preferred Xtra
*
*- You will lose the following sports channels included with Choice: All local RSNs, Big Ten Network, ESPN News, ESPN U, MLB Network *_(except if you have MLB Extra Innings)_*, NFL Network *_(except if you have NFL Sunday Ticket)_*, SEC Network, Tennis Channel,*
*- Does not include the following sports channels from Xtra and above: All out of market RSNs, CBS Sports Network, Eleven, ESPN Classic, Fox Sports 2, Golf Channel, Longhorn Network, NBA TV *_(except if you have NBA League Pass)_*, NHL Network *_(except if you have NHL Center Ice)_*, Olympic Channel, Outdoor Channel *_(unless you add it a la carte)_*, Sportsman Channel, TVG, Univision Deportes*


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a version of this that doesn't have all the other channels? I pretty much watch only sports and hate paying for all the other channels. It appears there's a way to clear out most of the sports channels and keep the non-sports channels... Can you do the opposite? Have all sports and just a basic lineup of non-sports?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

techguy88 said:


> Yes you will keep local channels with Preferred Xtra cost wise going to the Preferred Xtra would only cost you an extra $0.17/month than what you pay for Choice + RSN fee.
> 
> Here is a quick breakdown of Choice vs Preferred Xtra:
> 
> ...


This sounds like the plan for us. I will loose the NFL Network, but there is only one game I care about watching on it. I live in a RV Resort and the Clubhouse has this plus there are usually several people up there watching the games.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Of the 18 games on NFL Network, 11 are also on either NBC or CBS, so really you are only losing 7 games (2 of which have already happened this season)


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

forecheck said:


> Of the 18 games on NFL Network, 11 are also on either NBC or CBS, so really you are only losing 7 games (2 of which have already happened this season)


I am pretty sure the Saints/Dirty Bird game that I was referring to will also be shown on a local station in South Alabama.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

reubenray said:


> I am pretty sure the Saints/Dirty Bird game that I was referring to will also be shown on a local station in South Alabama.


If it's an NFL-Network-only game, it will only be shown on the local channel in the home DMAs of the teams, no where else.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Has anyone tried to change to this package using the "Chat" feature? I hate talking to someone that can barely speak English.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

reubenray said:


> Has anyone tried to change to this package using the "Chat" feature? I hate talking to someone that can barely speak English.


Yes, when I did my switch I was able to do so via the online chat.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I got my package changed and I did not have to talk to anyone. Thanks everyone for the info about this package.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

I noticed I am getting some more sports channels that I do not watch being added automatically. I wonder if the Preferred XTRA package is going to start including some more sports channels. 

10/13/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Big Ten Network HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/13/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Big Ten Network - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/12/2017 XXXXXXXX**** CBS Sports Network HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/12/2017 XXXXXXXX**** CBS Sports Network - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/10/2017 XXXXXXXX**** FOX Sports 2 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/10/2017 XXXXXXXX**** FOX Sports 2 - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/09/2017 XXXXXXXX**** GOLF Channel HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/09/2017 XXXXXXXX**** GOLF Channel - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/07/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Univision Deportes HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/07/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Univision Deportes - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/05/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Spectrum SportsNet HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/05/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Spectrum Deportes HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/05/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Spectrum Deportes - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/05/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Spectrum SportsNet - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/04/2017 XXXXXXXX**** FOX Sports West HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/04/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Prime Ticket HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/04/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Prime Ticket - Charge $0.00 $0.00
10/04/2017 XXXXXXXX**** FOX Sports West - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

samthegam said:


> I noticed I am getting some more sports channels that I do not watch being added automatically. I wonder if the Preferred XTRA package is going to start including some more sports channels.
> 
> 10/13/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Big Ten Network HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 10/13/2017 XXXXXXXX**** Big Ten Network - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> ...


You may just live in a highly competitive market. These are just complementary to your account based on your area and however long you've been with D*. Like my mother only has gotten Big Ten Network and Sportsman Channel as complementary add-ons but no RSNs or other sports with her Preferred Xtra package.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 10, 2017)

techguy88 said:


> I double checked my mother's lineup for Preferred Xtra yesterday and also talked with my friend that works in loyalty and he explained it as such:
> 
> If you are receiving channels that are known not to be in a base package then the billing system has added them onto your account as "complimentary" services. He said 95% of the time once the "complimentary" services have been added they stay with you until you either make a change to your programming (i.e. remove or add Starz) or upgrade to a base package with those channels (i.e. switch to Xtra). He said if you are receiving any sports channels outside of ESPN, ESPN2, Fox Sports 1 and NBC Sports in Preferred Xtra then the system has added them as "complimentary" services.
> 
> ...


Where do you find the Recent Activity section? Every time I log into the Directv website, it just forwards me at ATT's site and only gives very basic account information.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Where do you find the Recent Activity section? Every time I log into the Directv website, it just forwards me at ATT's site and only gives very basic account information.


Sign into your DIRECTV account. Select Pay Your Bill. To the left of your billing amount you'll see Recent Activity. Click on that and it will bring up the Recent Activity window.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 10, 2017)

MysteryMan said:


> Sign into your DIRECTV account. Select Pay Your Bill. To the left of your billing amount you'll see Recent Activity. Click on that and it will bring up the Recent Activity window.


Great.. thanks. I can't stand their new OLAM; it's like it is programmed to hide as much information as possible.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

techguy88 said:


> I double checked my mother's lineup for Preferred Xtra yesterday and also talked with my friend that works in loyalty and he explained it as such:
> 
> If you are receiving channels that are known not to be in a base package then the billing system has added them onto your account as "complimentary" services. He said 95% of the time once the "complimentary" services have been added they stay with you until you either make a change to your programming (i.e. remove or add Starz) or upgrade to a base package with those channels (i.e. switch to Xtra). He said if you are receiving any sports channels outside of ESPN, ESPN2, Fox Sports 1 and NBC Sports in Preferred Xtra then the system has added them as "complimentary" services.


I'm in the minority I guess in that I do watch sports, but signed up for Preferred Xtra anyway because I got all of our regional sports channels and other ESPN networks on my TiVo with cable card as part of my internet promo package with them. I picked Preferred Xtra because my wife watched Chiller at the time and we wanted to keep Boomerang, so this package let us do that while saving $30 a month over what we paid with the higher level package. Shortly after football season began I noticed that ESPNU, ESPN news, and NFL Network became available to me.

Now that I look back at things in the context of our discussion we've been having I remembered that these showed up a month after I had tried to watch a game on ESPNU and had gotten the "you're not subscribed" message. Last month I got Golf, Sportsmen, Big 10 Network, and Fox Sports Southeast, but not Fox Sports South. I decided to "play" with the system a bit and frequently last month I would tune to Fox Sports South and of course get the "you're not subscribed to this channel message". Low and behind this month now Fox Sports South has been added as "Complimentary". It might just be a coincidence, but it appears at least that if you frequently try to view a channel that they sometimes provide as "complimentary" you can nudged the system into giving it to you.

The only sports channels I'm missing now are MLB Network and SEC Network. Since basketball season has now started I'm going to tune the SEC Network in a few times this month to see if my theory holds and it eventually becomes "Complimentary" as well. The promo I had with our local cable company has dried up, so I might cut the TiVo back to the bear minimum package and go back to watching sports on DirecTV. I still like having the TiVo around because they do offer some local channels DirecTV doesn't carry, and I can easily archive movies and other recordings to my PC from the TiVo.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I changed to the preffered xtra package a few weeks ago, im now getting the sports channels again and acct shows them added at $0.00 each.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I regained, ESPNEWS,ESPN U, NFL Network, Golf, CBS Sports, Big Ten, FS2, Fox Sports South

I did not get Sports Mix, MLB, NBA, Tennis, SEC, TVG, Sportsman, Olympic ch, or MASN back since 11/7
Maybe ill keep getting more back each day.


----------



## porthole2 (Aug 22, 2014)

So today I managed to get preferred extra, and two channels I do watch are not on the package - FX and TNT.
The nice lady who I could barley understand said there was a drop of 18 channels, mostly sports - she left out the popular FX and TNT from the list.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Go read the sixth post in this thread.

The online list you see on the printablePackageChannels page is full of errors and omissions for many packages, those channels ARE in the package.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I just wish I could watch 4K with this package. All of the other packages have 4K.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I just wish I could watch 4K with this package. All of the other packages have 4K.


I believe you get 4k with any package select or above. Preferred extra is the second or third highest package.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

When I check the packages there is no "select" package. The "preferred xtra" package is in about the middle range, but it does not have 4k. Right now there is not enough 4K programming for me to switch, but I want to be prepared for when or if there ever is.

DIRECTV Satellite TV - Official Site | 1-800-490-4388


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Again, the online listing is full of errors and ommissions. 4K programming is part of Preferred Xtra. (Although you won't get NBA, MLB or NHL games on Live4K since that requires a package that has NBA TV, MLB Network and/or the NHL Network)

Also, when you have Preferred Xtra, it bumps Select off the display of that package selection page to make room for Preferred Xtra. For those who don't have it the only packages that appear on that page are Select, Entertainment, Choice, Xtra, Ultimate and Premier.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Great!

If I decide to upgrade to 4K I want have to upgrade to a different package. This one seems to work the best for us.


----------

